# certbot/Lets Encrypt

## Barade

Hey,

I've read this: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Let%27s_Encrypt

and I am trying to setup it on my server but the command to renew the certificate fails with:

```

IOError: Error loading /var/lib/letsencrypt/domain.csr: /var/lib/letsencrypt/domain.csr: No such file or directory

```

Do I have to create this request manually? Sry I have never used Let's Encrypt before.

Besides some of the paths on the Wiki page seem to be outdated. My path is "/usr/bin/acme-tiny". In the Wiki it says "/var/lib/letsencrypt/acme_tiny.py" which does not exist.

A more detailed explanation on the Wiki page would be helpful. I've read that on some systems you just have to run a certbot command which automatically sets up everything.

----------

## toralf

I do have this in 

```
# certbot

#

~app-crypt/acme-0.10.1

~app-crypt/certbot-0.10.1

~dev-python/pyrfc3339-1.0

~dev-python/parsedatetime-2.1

~dev-python/zope-component-4.3.0

```

in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/z_misc at a stable hardened system and do not use any overlays - Letsencrypt works flawlessly here.

----------

